

AskHN: What browser and browser plugins do you use? - vaksel

I was wondering what everyone else is using?
======
jackowayed
Firefox with:

* NoScript (really makes browsing more secure)

* Twitterfox (a pretty nice FF twitter client)

* All-in-One Gestures (Mouse gestures a la opera)

* Web Developer (EXTREMELY useful for web developing. Allows you to easily disable js, css, cookies, images; resize your browser to 800x600 or 1024x768; Outline various types of elements; view generated source (so including anything JS changed; and many other great features, which are sometimes useful in browsing as well as developing)

* Webmail Notifier (I have 3 gmail accounts I have to check, and this alerts me when any of them have new email, checking every n minutes. Also allows me to easily switch which I'm logged into)

* Yubnub as my default search engine for the search box (go to <http://yubnub.org/> it easily allows you to use many different sources with simple commands [like "yt rick roll" to search youtube for a rick roll video])

* Adblock with the Filterset.G Updater (blocks a huge % of ads! When I use other computers, I realize that sites that I never knew had any ads on them do.)

------
Jasber
Every day surfing Safari

WebDev using Firefox. Firebug is just too useful to not use.

I've only ever installed 2 plugins for Safari:

    
    
        http://www.inquisitorx.com/safari/index_en.php - Search as you type
        http://hetima.com/safari/stand-e.html - Enable all types of options in Safari

------
spydez
Firefox with:

    
    
        * Adblock Plus
        * BugMeNot
        * Download Statusbar
        * Firebug
        * Foxmarks Bookmark Synchronizer
        * Full Screen Homestar Runner
        * Gmail Notifier
        * NoScript
        * TabMixPlus
        * Web Developer
        * Compact Menu 2 (on non-Mac computers)
    

Also, several keyword search type bookmarks, so I can get rid of the search
bar and use the location bar for everything.

    
    
        * g <foo> - google search
        * w <foo> - wikipedia search
        * y - quick shortcut to news.yc
        * cpp <foo> - google search that begins with "C++"
        * etc.

------
thomasswift
normal use: safari with flash 10

web dev: firefox with firebug, live HTTP headers, web developer, tamper data

------
jws
A quick peek at user agent strings on a link in a comment shows something
like:

    
    
      50% Firefox ( 50% windows, 25% linux, 20% mac, 5% openbsd)
      25% Safari (100% mac)
      10% Chrome
      10% IE ( 60% IE6, 30% IE7, One brave soul IE8)
       5% Opera
       1% Minefield
       1% iPhone

Sample size is only 177, and it is only people that cared enough to read into
one particular comment and then look further, so it may not be representative.

------
markessien
SearchStatus for info on site credibility, delicious so I can quickly store
the pages, FoxyClocks so I can see what time my China, India and U.S
counterparts have, Web Developer, Proxy Switcher.

I used to use greasemonkey for some gmail tweaks, but the gmail labs thing
added most of them, so don't need that anymore.

------
apgwoz
at (work|home-debian:) (firefox|iceweasel) with firebug, tamper data,
greasemonkey and tor button.

at home-powerbook: safari, firefox to test/debug javascript stuff

------
ruslan
I'm feeling happy with what I got by default, i.e IE6 with no plugins :-).

PS: Our stats on Google Analytics show that 62% of visitors from US do use
FireFox. It's quite surprising to me.

------
redorb
currently I am testing minefield every other day, but the lack of plugins is
frustrating but I understand why...

------
andylei
browse and dev with safari

i like safari's developer's tools better than firebug

------
hs
swiftweasel + firebug

